# James Nelson Sudderth, SGM, US Army (Ret)



## Ranger_Smoothie (Oct 7, 2009)

RIP Brother, see you in the PB.....

From Soldier Systems Daily:
As many of you may already know our community lost a great Warrior on Sunday, October 4th. James Nelson Sudderth, SGM, US Army (Ret) was struck very suddenly by a heart attack. He served for over 20 years in the US Army rising to the rank of Sergeant Major and serving in the most elite of our forces including 82d Airborne Division, 1st Ranger Battalion, 7th Special Forces Group, and 1st Special Forces Operational Detachment-Delta. Jim is featured in the book, “Six Minutes to Freedom” detailing the rescue Kurt Muse rescue.

After his retirement he managed the Counter Terrorism Support Project from his home base in Las Vegas as well as in key management positions with several organizations including Bechtel and the University of Nevada. 

He will be missed.

Jim is survived by his two sons Kenny Sudderth and Riley Sudderth, mother Ann, father James, and brother Asa.

There will be a Memorial Service held Saturday at 4:00 PM, Saturday, October 10th, 2009 at the Palms West Funeral Home. For those wishing to donate in memorial to Jim we suggest one of these two causes:

James Patrick “Riley” Sudderth - Education Trust or The American Heart Association.


----------



## car (Oct 7, 2009)

RIP SGM


----------



## Snaquebite (Oct 7, 2009)

Rest in Peace brother, It was an honor and privilege working with you this year.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 7, 2009)

Prayers out for the family.
DOL SGM, your watch is over.


----------



## Ravage (Oct 7, 2009)

I saw a program about "Acid Gambit", he was in it - darn....
Bullets didn't get him, a crashed only Little Bird slowed him down. Damn sad 
RIP Warrior.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 7, 2009)

My thoughts are with family and friends.  RIP SGM Sudderth.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 7, 2009)

R.I.P. SGM.

F.M.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 7, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas, SGM.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Oct 7, 2009)

REST IN PEACE.


----------



## tova (Oct 7, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------

